# If you've got live oaks in Louisiana...



## benhere (Oct 7, 2012)

....you've got acorns.
If you've got acorns....you've got something to shoot at. 

7 am today from the front porch. Gotta go turn on the air compressor!


----------



## Jim (Oct 7, 2012)

You guys are so lucky!


----------



## welder (Oct 7, 2012)

Kind of like these if they step out at the right time.


----------



## welder (Oct 7, 2012)

And of course I have the piggies in the back year also...


----------



## welder (Oct 7, 2012)

and lets not forget the birds....


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 7, 2012)

Lets also not forget the good beer (Coors) :lol:


----------



## benhere (Oct 7, 2012)

Good pictures!
I grew up in TX, so that makes me an immigrant to LA.

...and if you've got live oaks _on the bayou _in Louisiana....





...you've got 14/0 hooks with chicken leg quarters...





Never mind, I got him


----------

